# Spinning paper



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I found this interesting. She experimented with different kinds of paper, spinning on a wheel. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=942wS4Ow-sEel.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool need to figure out what to make with it after you spin it.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Very cool need to figure out what to make with it after you spin it.


Cat mats, I think cat would love the paper. Vickie Howle ( I don't care for her much) has a video spinning paper with a drop spindle and suggests covering a photo frame. Other than that, I guess a paper bowl or placemats might be interesting.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

A quick search of the Internet says it can be used for placemats, wallpaper, handbags, and even clothing, other things as well. It also said it would tear in the rain but it could be laundered. That doesn't compute for me, but it is the Internet, after all--can't believe all you read. I did once see a jacket made from paper. Can't remember if knitted or woven. The woman was experimenting with Habu's paper yarn. It looked nice. Can't remember the hand or feel of it or even if I had a chance to actually feel it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is interesting. Amazing all the things than can be spun.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Take a look at Habu's website to see what can be spun.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Now that's different!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Interesting.....wouldn't it be too stiff, too thick, to knit or crochet with? Maybe better for weaving? I did run out of wool and HAD to spin so I used pillow stuffing. It worked and I knitted dishrags!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Interesting.....wouldn't it be too stiff, too thick, to knit or crochet with? Maybe better for weaving? I did run out of wool and HAD to spin so I used pillow stuffing. It worked and I knitted dishrags!


Pillow fluff? Like polyester fill? That's creative.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Enjoyed watching the video and sure gives me some creative ideas. Now to get a spinning wheel.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow pillow stuffing I never thought of that. polly for dish rags though?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

It's called shifu. I learned it spinning newspaper and circular coffee filters cut into strips. It's mainly, as I understand it, used for weaving. It's a Japanese form of spinning.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think a roll of crepe paper would work well to spin. I would cut it in half or thirds. Crepe paper has a nice stretch to it and doesn't tear as easily, I bet it would work well.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

The polyfil was really scratchy, I use them for pots and pans. I was desperate, out of wool, and I have to spin.....sad huh


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

No not sad. Ingenious using your head.. I would not think of it...


----------

